# Star Wars General Grievous



## creatrope (Oct 27, 2009)

Here's a costume from a previous year we built that I'd thought I'd share.

It's General Grievous from Star Wars. It is largely made from a black jumpsuit and foam core attachments, hot glue together. It features a backpack with a rapidly moving set of additional 'arms'. It was a big hit at the school.

http://www.creatrope.com/blog/make/general-grievous-costume/


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow, what a great job on the costume! Your son must have loved it!


----------

